
Brendan Eich has the right to fight gay rights, but not to be Mozilla's CEO - Libertatea
http://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2014/apr/07/brendan-eich-has-the-right-to-fight-gay-rights-but-not-to-be-mozillas-ceo
======
cafard
Should "not to be" perhaps be "not as"? He must've once had the right to be
Mozilla's CEO, since he was.

~~~
dragonwriter
No, no one has the right to be CEO of Mozilla. Its not a right to start with.

